# Case 5130 opinions



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I am looking at buying another tractor I have found a good used one or so I think I have!! It's a 2wd case 5130 with a cab and loader with 1900 hrs. Does anybody own one of these that can gives me any info and opinions on this tractor? It's in very good shape. Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally don't have one, neighbor up the road about 2 miles has a 5130 and a 5140 with the 5.9 Cummins in them. He swears by them, but he also has a very good working relationship with a Case-IH dealer about 40 miles away. Told me recently he would like to get another one if he can find the right deal on one. He uses his mostly for tobacco work keeps them set on 96 inch row centers to straddle two 48 inch rows.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

What would one in my description be worth roughly?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

There's a 5140 2wd with Power Shift here that has about 1400 hours on it. After some relay problems it had when my FIL bought it new it's been a strong runner. Occasionally my wife said it flashes a light that says something like Clutch Disengaged and it won't move. Usually she said it's just a matter of shifting back to neutral, pressing the clutch back down and shifting into gear and all is well. It doesn't do it enough to really get someone to diagnose it. I told her until it does it all the time it would probably be pointless to try and get someone to look at it. Probably the strangest designed thing on it is the 3 point hitch controls. You'd need to look at the controls for the hitch and then you would probably shake your head.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

There's a 5140 FWD in Ohio for about 15K . 11000 hrs. Somebody oughta buy it so I don't hafta.....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

discbinedr said:


> There's a 5140 FWD in Ohio for about 15K . 11000 hrs. Somebody oughta buy it so I don't hafta.....


Saw it in the lanc farming. It needs bought. By someone other than me. I'm blowing my money on a vacation (and a tandem rotary rake  )

Both 51 and 52 series maxxums are extremely popular around here. If I actually took my cues from what other people buy, I would probably have several!


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Well they are asking 24,500 for this one is that reasonable?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Well they are asking 24,500 for this one is that reasonable?


1900 hrs? I'd say so. I have a blue one with 3k hrs. for $22k so I'd mark the red one a good buy.


----------



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

I think these tractors are too old to be worth $24.5. I bought a new 5120 back in 1990--- it was a great tractor. I kept it to 4,000 hours. I think that that line of Cummins engines are some of the best ever built.

But, when you talk about complicated systems--- they just won't last like the simpler, older tractors. If the 5120, 5130, 5140 powershift goes out, repair costs could go to $10K. There are a lot of electro-hydraulic devices on that tractor, which really usually require a trained technician----which usually means $60 to $80 per hour in a dealership shop.

If you want nice, features, fancy--- you need to keep updating the equipment.

I foresee the day when today's fancy tractors are scrapped early just because nobody can afford to service the complicated systems when they start going bad.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

eam77 said:


> I think these tractors are too old to be worth $24.5. I bought a new 5120 back in 1990--- it was a great tractor. I kept it to 4,000 hours. I think that that line of Cummins engines are some of the best ever built.
> 
> But, when you talk about complicated systems--- they just won't last like the simpler, older tractors. If the 5120, 5130, 5140 powershift goes out, repair costs could go to $10K. There are a lot of electro-hydraulic devices on that tractor, which really usually require a trained technician----which usually means $60 to $80 per hour in a dealership shop.
> 
> ...


Price of new,fancy, tractors and equipment is even more costly than nice, good condition, fancy older tractors and equipment. That is part of what keeps them fetching good prices!

On the 51xx series tractors the only thing I don't like is not having a netural position in the left hand reverser.

I would think a 5130 in good condition with only 1900 hours for 24.5K would be a reasonable price. Bought a 1996 5220 2WD, size smaller but newer series, with 2200 hours for a little over 20k four years ago. Have been very happy with it.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

FCF said:


> Price of new,fancy, tractors and equipment is even more costly than nice, good condition, fancy older tractors and equipment. That is part of what keeps them fetching good prices!On the 51xx series tractors the only thing I don't like is not having a netural position in the left hand reverser.I would think a 5130 in good condition with only 1900 hours for 24.5K would be a reasonable price. Bought a 1996 5220 2WD, size smaller but newer series, with 2200 hours for a little over 20k four years ago. Have been very happy with it.


Bet you didn't find it on tractorhouse for that price!


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

discbinedr said:


> Bet you didn't find it on tractorhouse for that price!


Don't fully remember. If it wasn't on tractorhouse it was on the dealers web page, but I think tractorhouse. Long story short it came into the dealer on a Friday afternoon. Saw the listing Saturday evening, went to dealer on Sunday to have a look. Back to dealer around noon on Monday. They said already had several calls but no one in person. Got a verbal agreement to hold for 24 hours, while making sure I wanted to spend that much, and gave them credit information. Phone call Tuesday morning had it bought. Delivered on Thursday.

They changed all fluids and all filters, including cab air, and fixed some lighting issues before delivering. Feel certain if I had not been there Monday it would have been gone by Tuesday.

Had looked at a blue one with over twice the hours for 5k less and it got away. Lucky me!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ah come on we need a picture of her


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Well they are asking 24,500 for this one is that reasonable?


Just reread your initial post and saw it has a loader too. I don't wanna be responsible but I wouldn't wait too long.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Grateful11 said:


> Ah come on we need a picture of her


Ripley's believe it or not: I don't have any pictures. Guess I need to get the girl gussied-up for a photo shoot.

Forgot to mention it aslo came with duals. Called the previous owner, which the dealer supplied without asking, to see why duals on this size tractor. Wanted stability on hills when bushhoging sideways.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

FCF said:


> Ripley's believe it or not: I don't have any pictures. Guess I need to get the girl gussied-up for a photo shoot.
> 
> Forgot to mention it aslo came with duals. Called the previous owner, which the dealer supplied without asking, to see why duals on this size tractor. Wanted stability on hills when bushhoging sideways.


Well I lied! There I said it. The wife took pictures on birthing day, delivey to us. Sneaky girl, I didn't she her doing it!

Now all I gotter do is figger out how to post them. Copy and paste from my 'puter don't work. When back to the first of December, when Cy was trying to post pictures, and read that thread. Is it required to have a photobucket account? I/we don't have an account.

Yeah, I'm dumber than a stick. Make that 2 sticks!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

For pics:

Other reply options
Choose file

No photobucket necessary.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, Thanks. Will give it a try.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

How's she working out for you? Does it have the crazy hitch controls that a 5140 has?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

All 5000 series Maxxums have the same 3 pt controls.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Other than replaceing the flexible parts of the tank to filter fuel, thanks to PM's with Gearclash, and new "shoes" it has been a good choice.


----------

